# Grandville by Bryan Talbot (artist of Fables, Sandman, etc.) - about a badger



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2009)

Quite a nice comic in steampunk setting involving a buff detective badger.

http://www.bryan-talbot.com/grandville/index.php

Here's the Dark Horse site: http://www.darkhorse.com/Books/16-365/Grandville-HC

And of course, the trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqMuf2ejpok

So instead of wasting your money on Heathen City 2 (too late), I suggest buying this amazing graphic novel, which is up there with Blacksad as far as quality is concerned.


----------



## TheGoddessOfDarkness (Aug 19, 2012)

can i read it online?


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 19, 2012)

TheGoddessOfDarkness said:


> can i read it online?



Yes you can buy a digital edition online right here: http://www.darkhorse.com/Books/16-365/Grandville-HC 

And this comic looks interesting I have the dark horse app on my ipad I might download it.


----------



## cpam (Sep 4, 2012)

The third volume -- *Bete Noir* -- is scheduled to be released this December.


----------

